# Free Performance of 2 Feldman Pieces in Chicago Next Weekend



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

On the 20th there will be a performance of Triadic Memories and For Bunita Marcus (which are my favorite solo piano pieces of his) for free in Chicago. I don't know if there is a more appropriate sub-forum for upcoming performances because I'm unable to navigate the forum properly, so sorry if this isn't the right place.

Here are links detailing the event:

https://music.newcity.com/2018/07/0...avenswood-fellowship-united-methodist-church/

https://www.chicagoreader.com/chica...pieces-by-morton-feldman/Content?oid=52865928

https://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/jonathan-hannau-christopher-narloch/Event?oid=52860801

I'm going to be attending the performance, naturally. It would be cool if there are any others around here who could make it as well!

I also had a question: would it be appropriate to offer to record the performances? It seems like it could be appropriate since it's a free concert in a small venue, but I could understand it being annoying. I would love the opportunity though.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Fredx2098 said:


> I also had a question: would it be appropriate to offer to record the performances? It seems like it could be appropriate since it's a free concert in a small venue, but I could understand it being annoying. I would love the opportunity though.


Speaking as someone a long way from Chicago you should certainly ask.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I sent the performers an email and I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I hope they actually play his works according to the score. For fun, I was comparing a recording of his Projection II by the Turfan Ensemble on Spotify, with the score below, and they only follow like 70% of it.

http://www.cnvill.net/mfgriff.htm


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I hope they actually play his works according to the score. For fun, I was comparing a recording of his Projection II by the Turfan Ensemble on Spotify, with the score below, and they only follow like 70% of it.
> 
> http://www.cnvill.net/mfgriff.htm


How/why would they do that? Are you sure it's not just part of the indeterminacy? I think all or most of his "mature" pieces (including the ones that will be performed) are precisely composed with standard notation. One thing that I've noticed however is that different recordings often have quite different lengths, some being 10-20 minutes longer or shorter than another. That's a big factor of which performances I prefer.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> How/why would they do that? Are you sure it's not just part of the indeterminacy? I think all or most of his "mature" pieces (including the ones that will be performed) are precisely composed with standard notation. One thing that I've noticed however is that different recordings often have quite different lengths, some being 10-20 minutes longer or shorter than another. That's a big factor of which performances I prefer.


This was with his graphical notation. Just listen to that recording and you'll find they didn't open with a 5 note chord they were supposed to according to the score, and they also left out and changed a few things. The indetermacy was in choosing which 5 notes to play, but they didn't play any. There were parts they didn't hold for the full duration, and the sequence which instruments come in changed. But who would notice in the end anyway?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> This was with his graphical notation. Just listen to that recording and you'll find they didn't open with a 5 note chord they were supposed to according to the score, and they also left out and changed a few things. The indetermacy was in choosing which 5 notes to play, but they didn't play any. There were parts they didn't hold for the full duration, and the sequence which instruments come in changed. But who would notice in the end anyway?


Ahh, I don't use Spotify so I can't check it out. It would certainly be difficult to hear if an indeterminate piece is being played "properly" even with the score in front of you. That's part of the reason that it's not my favorite style, and I would suppose that's one of Feldman's reasons too, but it's interesting as a way to make experimental music. However, due to the extremely precise and deliberate nature of his traditionally composed works, I would think he would've had fairly specific ideas in mind even for indeterminacy that I would like to hear expressed accurately, but that goes for all works by all composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ah, nuts. I'm too far away.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm out of town. I would have loved to have attended!


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm on my way to Chicago right now! So excited!


----------

